# advice plz husband has no passion



## shortandsweet1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello, my husband and i have been married for almost 3 yrs we have had some trust issues in the past from him lying to me,etc but he just has no sex drive or passion to be with me.he never touches me or anything if we do have sex it is because im the inniciater.we also have financial problems because he thinks i should be helping buy a new truck because he has no good credit.we both have good jobs but i was brought up where a man is supp to be the sole provider in the household.i can hold my own but not looking forward to having kids w someone who is selfish and will ending up fighting bout who pays for daycare. we jus have so many issues i have told him im unhappy and we should go to a counsler but he will not do it. i find my self thinking about a friend i have known for yrs who is single and has no kids i know we would be great together and i can picture myself having a future and a life with this friend but not with my husband anymore.i havent told this friend my feelings for him because i do love my husband but im not in love with him anymore.thinking about seperating..??? what should i do???


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

shortandsweet1 said:


> Hello, my husband and i have been married for almost 3 yrs we have had some trust issues in the past from him lying to me,etc but he just has no sex drive or passion to be with me.he never touches me or anything if we do have sex it is because im the inniciater.we also have financial problems because he thinks i should be helping buy a new truck because he has no good credit.we both have good jobs but i was brought up where a man is supp to be the sole provider in the household.i can hold my own but not looking forward to having kids w someone who is selfish and will ending up fighting bout who pays for daycare. we jus have so many issues i have told him im unhappy and we should go to a counsler but he will not do it. i find my self thinking about a friend i have known for yrs who is single and has no kids i know we would be great together and i can picture myself having a future and a life with this friend but not with my husband anymore.i havent told this friend my feelings for him because i do love my husband but im not in love with him anymore.thinking about seperating..??? what should i do???


Leave the selfish husband with love.


----------



## pickledginger (Dec 14, 2010)

he sounds like a jerk, he doesn't care about your feelings, thinks you should give him financial support when he won't return the favor, doesn't stimulate you, and doesn't want to do anything to fix it. Leave him and move on.


----------



## Just1Man (Dec 9, 2010)

coming from a man who is on his second wife. If you do not have kids with him. Leave. If it is as bad as you say it is. Leave. He will not change. You are setting your sights on someone else. You know the answer to this. You want something better. 

Add it up.

Financially he sucks. 
In bed he sucks. 
As a husband he sucks. 

Leave.


----------

